# blue-green color supplement



## darkspot716 (Sep 4, 2008)

is there a color supplement for the bl/gr color spectrum like superpig is for red/or ?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Nope, blue color comes from a reflection from an iridiopore in their skin whereas red/orange is the result of sequestered pigment (the carotenoids we feed them in superpig and calcium +)

Edited to add:
Of course I couldn't find it till after I hit post... anyway, here is a good bit of info about the subject:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/59774-color-enhancement-blue-aurautus.html


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

darkspot716 said:


> is there a color supplement for the bl/gr color spectrum like superpig is for red/or ?


Last I heard the answer to that was, "no". Iridophores/schemochromes and possibly some unknown chromatphores (potentially cyanophores?) are supposedly mostly responsible for blue/green. The blue come from how the structure of the cell effects/reflects the incoming light, not because the actual pigment cell is that color. Its a form of pigmentation called structural color i guess

Here is some info that explains it better then i can...

Chromatophore - New World Encyclopedia

Why Most Animals Aren’t True Blue | The Outside Story | December 3rd 2012

Not sure if they've confirmed cyanophores on frogs yet.

Spirulina was theorized by some to possibly enchance blue/green color, but I don't think anyone had much luck. To date I know of nothing that enhances these colors in frogs other then good nutrition and possibly some UV light. Nice thing is unlike red/orange in frogs sometimes does, blue/green doesn't really fade.

You can tinker with your viv lighting spectrum, like by putting more red over the tank and get frogs that appear more purplish under that light, but usually makes the rest of the vivs look like crap. An rgb light in concert with your normal lights can allow you to "tune" the color spectrum in the vivs to make certain colors "pop".


----------



## darkspot716 (Sep 4, 2008)

WOW. both of those responses were incredibly informative on shit i didnt really even knew existed.so thank you both for opening up yet another avenue of knowledge in my mind

-John


----------

